# New Puzzle Toy! Hide A Squirrel ...



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I saw this toy and had to order it. Brody loves to play with toys and he also likes to put his toys IN other things (shoe, bed, etc.) and 'bury' the toys and then dig them out again. So I thought this toy would be perfect. It's called "Hide a Squirrel" and it is a soft tree with 3 holes and 3 little squirrels that fit inside. The squirrels can be removed and then stuffed back into the toy. Perfect size for our Chi's! Highly recommend and Brody gives two paws up. 










I was hoping this would keep him busy for awhile and I was right! He is going NUTS playing with it! LOL!










"Gotta figure dis out!"










"Gotta gets dese squirrels OUTTA here!"










"Gots dem out!"










"Pway Pway Pway!! Dats My Motto!"










I got this toy on Ebay but it's on Amazon as well.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey got one from Quigley for Secret Santa, she LOVES it.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Great idea! Brody looks like he's having fun with it. I may consider this for Pip. It seems like something he would like too.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Yay! Fun! I'm glad Brody likes it! 
I saw one around Christmas just like this, but it was gigantic. The squirrels were bigger than Dex!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

awww so cute!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awww Brody you will figure it out in no time! Good place to hide your balls.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you for that heads up! Just ordered one from Amazon for the kids. Skylar LOVES to hide and then dig things up. She should lose her mind over this toy!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww..................Cody is too cute playing with his new toy. I need to order one...Bella and Lina love to do the same thing with their toys too (LOL).


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i've seen that before, it looks so cute and fun. i'm gonna have to get my girls one. i think they have other ones too like hiding bees,and hiding birds.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That looks like fun! Brody is having a blast! lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww Brody is as cute as button playing with his new toy!
Hours of fun for him am sure.


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

That is adorable. With Bellas temperament with toys she won't have any problems getting the squirrels out of the tree. lol


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

How cute is he digging out those sneaky little squirrels?? Its so nice to see some new pics of Mr Brody. 
My fiance picked this toy out for Reese the day we got him. He played with the squirrels but never seemed particularly interested in "finding" them. All of our squirrels have met an early end thanks to our lab so all we have is the stump in our toy box lol. I saw a set of just the squirrels on gw little so I think I might order more, theyre the perfect size for Leo to play with (and cute!).


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I have always wondered about this toy! I've seen it several times and been tempted, we have one that is the squirrels and one that is birds I think, at our local pet store, the birds are for dogs too, not cats, and now I may have to pick it up. I just figured mine wouldn't think or care anything was inside the tree but maybe I am wrong!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, he LOOOOOOVVEESSSSSS it. I will have to put it up and not leave it out because he has been playing non stop with it for over 2 hours and he needs to calm his little butt down.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

That looks great fun.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww! Brody! Looks like he has a new favorite toy. What a cutie! 
We have something similar, but its a cube, and it has/had balls. The balls were lost a long time ago, so I put their favorite toys inside. They love it!


----------



## JacksonsMommy (Oct 1, 2009)

Adorable! I'm thinking I may have to order this Hide-a-Squirrel... I keep reading about it!


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

oy! Soooo cute!
I should get this for sissy because she likes her ball you put food in. not sure how she will react to this toy though. lol 
hmm. wonder if i can get it from in stores not online though


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

AWWWWW!!!! SO FUNNY!!! I love it! I'm not considering ordering one for Roxy!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Petsmart has it too!! Ninja would love it! Hmmmmm lol


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

When I first saw one of these while looking for Christmas ideas for SS I knew Quigley had to get it for sweet Zoey. When it came in we checked it out. I loved it so much I ordered Quigley one for Christmas as well. He adores it. The tiny squirrels are just his size and their fuzzy tails make it easy for him to get ahold of. He also gives this toy 2 paws up!!!!

I think I saw some different styles as well when I was looking around. 

Love the pictures. Brody you are such a hansome boy!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

He truly loves this toy. The little squirrels are just the right size to carry around and they squeak, which he loves. He is throwing them all over the place. LOL. It comes with bees and also birds! So cute! His is the junior size, which is the little one. They make a big one for larger dogs.


----------



## Sensei (May 12, 2009)

I got... I mean, *Santa* got that same toy for Nugget for Christmas '09, and he LOVES it! It's one of our favorite games.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, he figured out that he could fling the squirrels all over and use the stump to put his ball in. He's been putting it in and digging it out. Putting it in and digging it out. Over and over and over. I think he's OCD. Seriously. Well, he is having FUN, that's for sure.


----------



## Sensei (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like a very clever doggy!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

My girls love it too! Especially the squirrels.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

neat i wonder if they sell them in canada


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I ordered ours from Amazon. It came the other day. Skylar loves it just as I expected her to!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

We have the same one they are really loving it


----------

